# chrony speed test of latex touneqets?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

any body ever chrony 1 inch latex tourneqet s to see how fast they push 3/8or 7/16 steel


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Haven’t chronied them but I like them. They are pretty much pure natural latex so they are quick. Plus they’re very economical since one can make a nice set of bands. Well worth the money


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I noticed some tourniquets are latex free due to allergies. Would you get better slingshot performance with latex tourniquets or would latex and non-latex be about the same?


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Ive wondered if they would be any good where would I get some latex one from the hospital one were latex free and weren't any good they felt ok stretched ok but we're just slow


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

stevekt said:


> I noticed some tourniquets are latex free due to allergies. Would you get better slingshot performance with latex tourniquets or would latex and non-latex be about the same?


Stay away from anything that is latex free. Also applies for office bands


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

3danman said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed some tourniquets are latex free due to allergies. Would you get better slingshot performance with latex tourniquets or would latex and non-latex be about the same?
> ...


Thank you. Good to know.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've gotten some from work (at the hospital) and they're all latex free. They'll lob marbles about 10 yards, but they're S.L.O.W. Where are people finding these latex tourniquets? Is anyone getting them online?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

It would be awesome if we could buy rolls of 1" latex.


----------

